# Today in the papers



## moneymakeover (21 Oct 2017)

Examiner
http://www.irishexaminer.com/business/radical-culture-change-needed-in-irish-banks-461350.html
Breaking this morning
http://www.irishexaminer.com/breaki...to-gardai-whether-to-get-involved-810775.html
Irish times
https://www.irishtimes.com/business...-powers-in-tracker-scandal-1.3263342?mode=amp

Independent
http://m.independent.ie/business/pe...tgage-scandal-youre-on-your-own-36244777.html

And a good one from previous day
http://m.independent.ie/business/pe...-to-go-to-court-by-central-bank-36242702.html


----------



## SaySomething (21 Oct 2017)

There's far more than that. The Irish times has a number of excellent op-ed articles but they are behind the paywall for subscribers only. I believe they're also in the print edition. The Irish Examiner also has an outstanding op-ed which is for registered subscriber only (but free).


----------



## LadyHB (21 Oct 2017)

I think the level of coverage is fantastic for our cause. Much thanks to everyone who has put in so much publicly and privately to raise awareness.

Beyond the moral, and in most cases the legal obligation of the Banks to deliver appropriate redress and compensation to _all_ impacted cohorts (whether the Banks deem them impacted or not); sorting out this mess and standing up to the Banks presents a really strong political opportunity for Fine Gael. And that's what I think has finally dawned on them. 

This classic victims and villains scenario gives them an opportunity to demonstrate their mettle to the Irish public; to stand up to these mostly vilified institutions; to demonstrate that they are on the side of the voting public and for a change, will act in our best interests. That's where Fine Gael are weak and where Sinn Fein are strong. 

Whatever the rationale though (and I really don't care about the politics as long as our mess gets sorted!), I'll be writing a lot of letters this weekend to keep the pressure up.


----------



## moneymakeover (21 Oct 2017)

Yes Pearse Doherty SF was excellent in the oireachtas finance meetings

John McGuiness and Michael McGrath FF were good also.

I don't recall anyone from FG saying useful.

Big talk recently from Leo and also Pascal.

They are meeting the banks next week so it won't be long until we know what effect they have.

When Noonan met the banks about variable interest rates.... BOI just totally ignored him
And yet Leo heralded that meeting as a great success!


----------



## noproblem (21 Oct 2017)

Did you ever have a feeling that something would come up and be the reason for an election? This particular non confrontation by the present goverment with the banks may well develop into a popular reason if handled properly. Many, many, many people would love to see the banks get their come-uppance, strong and definitive measures are now needed to make them toe the line and FG are not doing it and don't give the impression of wanting to. Opportunity now knocks for very strong action and for a political party to stamp on this. Lets see who's tough enough, they'll get backing.


----------



## Stitcher (22 Oct 2017)

Big article in Sunday business post.


----------



## tigger45 (23 Oct 2017)

V interesting piece in the examiner today, I can't share links but it's judge mcnulty.
Headline: 
*Judge reveals €17,000 overcharging ‘to give heart to others’*

“I indicated that I was inviting them to make a proposal for restitution and to avoid litigation,” he said. “I told them that given their admission, my entitlement to compensation for breach of contract and their liability for my costs would begin on seeing the solicitor.

“Prior to my meeting my solicitor, and still apparently unsure about whether they had, in fact, overcharged me, or by how much, the bank wrote off €18,000 and the debt figure quoted to me and paid by me was reduced by €18,000.

“The bank asked me to sign a confidentiality agreement, to keep it quiet for them, I presume. I declined. I had done nothing wrong and had nothing to hide.


----------

